# ***OFFICIAL*** Cain Velasquez vs. Junior dos Santos III Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Heavyweight Championship*
























​


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

*After re-watching Cain vs JDS II...*

I had only watched the 5-round domination of Velasquez vs JDS II once. I wanted JDS to win, so I was left with a rather disappointing realization: Cain is quite clearly the more complete fighter and will probably finish Junior in their third fight.

It just felt like Cain would never "allow" JDS enough time or space to set up his famous power strikes.

After watching the 2 Primetime episodes (needless to say they left me super pumped for their next fight) I watched Velasquez vs JDS II again - more emotionally detached, and more importantly, without Rogan's constant praising of Cain and phrases like "this is the reeeeal Cain Velasquez that we shooooould've seen in the first fight".

I have to admit, very honestly, that I too, like many others, dismissed JDS too easily. I was fooled: my attention, when viewing the fight live, was completely taken by the aspect of Cain 'dominating' the 5 rounds and JDS looking like Sloth from Goonies.

However, I want to say this: gotta really give it up to JDS for trying to finish the fight until the end. He wasn't just surviving - he was also sniping and actually did land a few significant punches. At the time though, all I could notice was how badly JDS was gassed and how dominant Cain was.

I don't believe Junior is making excuses when saying he had 'overtrained' - today, I give JDS much more credit than before, and though I was convinced Cain would easily win their next fight - I now have no idea how it will go.

And that's why I can't f**ing wait for their 3rd fight


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Just like Cain was apparently physically injured during their first fight, JDS was emotionally and mentally injured in their second fight.

I am hoping that this time we have a pure fight, I will be pulling for JDS but either man walking out with the belt would not surprise me.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Think Cain will fight smart, and if he wins it'd be on the same form as their second fight. I'm hoping JDS wins as he's on my FFL team...and that's the only reason.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This fight is interesting to me in the respect that it's probably the last interesting title fight at HW for awhile. These guys are not only the top two guys in the world, but they are the top two guys by a landslide... whoever would get the third spot is so far behind them both it's not even funny, and yes I'm including DC.

Anyway, Junior will take this fight.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> This fight is interesting to me in the respect that it's probably the last interesting title fight at HW for awhile. These guys are not only the top two guys in the world, but they are the top two guys by a landslide... whoever would get the third spot is so far behind them both it's not even funny, and yes I'm including DC.
> 
> Anyway, Junior will take this fight.


Agreed - and I too hope Junior takes this because I want this rivalry to continue (Cain says he'll "end it here" but I really hope it doesn't go down like that).

Junior showed massive, massive heart during their second fight. People don't seem to truly recognize how outstanding his resilience and fighting spirit was during those 4.5 rounds...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> This fight is interesting to me in the respect that it's probably the last interesting title fight at HW for awhile. These guys are not only the top two guys in the world, but they are the top two guys by a landslide... whoever would get the third spot is so far behind them both it's not even funny, and yes I'm including DC.
> 
> Anyway, Junior will take this fight.


You're leaving out Werdum, who you really shouldn't sleep on. He offers serious problems for Cain on the ground. Less for jds as his striking has improved but not enough to win a kickboxing match and his wrestling is sub-par. But I believe Werdum could sub Cain.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> You're leaving out Werdum, who you really shouldn't sleep on. He offers serious problems for Cain on the ground. Less for jds as his striking has improved but not enough to win a kickboxing match and his wrestling is sub-par. But I believe Werdum could sub Cain.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That is very true. IF it went to the ground, Werdum could catch Cain, as I think he could catch anyone. But honestly, I think Cain and Junior are so much better than Werdum that if either of those fights are next... they'll never see the mat unless Werdum lays there and tries to entice like he did Overeem.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

JDS will win this one. I think Cain is fantastic but I think JDS in shape will find Cain's face and get his respect. 

The new era is here. This fight will be a standup war pretty much like Jones vs Gus.

Despite Cain's great cardio, being hit or not get hit is more important than the cardio. I think JDS will make Cain tired because he will be able to hit him hard.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

JDS wins the greatest fight in UFC HW history via SD where both fighters are dropped and nearly finished multiple times. Blood and guts will be the theme here. Time for war.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got Junior, I can't see Cain dropping him in the first like he did last time. Junior was laughing at the takedown attempts until he got smashed and spent the rest of the night in survival mode. His survival mode can actually withstand and counter Cain's onslaught for 25 minutes, that is a ridiculous mental advantage to have.

Junior will be his usual sharp self this time, his wife hasn't just left him, I think a repeat of their first fight is more likely than of the second.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

If this fight ends in a finish, it will be JDS winning.

I think it's a coin toss, at any rate. Can't wait!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> If this fight ends in a finish, it will be JDS winning.
> 
> I think it's a coin toss, at any rate. Can't wait!


:confused01: JDS was a different referee away from being finished last time.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :confused01: JDS was a different referee away from being finished last time.


But he didn't get finished and there wasn't anything more Cain could have done to get the finish. JDS has amazing chin and heart. I don't see any way possible for Cain to finish JDS.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

OU said:


> But he didn't get finished and there wasn't anything more Cain could have done to get the finish. JDS has amazing chin and heart. I don't see any way possible for Cain to finish JDS.


:laugh: You are not making any sense. Cain wouldn't have to do anymore if a different ref was in there... it would of been stopped already.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: You are not making any sense. Cain wouldn't have to do anymore if a different ref was in there... it would of been stopped already.


So you are hoping for an early stoppage? Because it's obvious that JDS was able to continue. Outside of a pre-mature stoppage JDS proved he can't be stopped.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> That is very true. IF it went to the ground, Werdum could catch Cain, as I think he could catch anyone. But honestly, I think Cain and Junior are so much better than Werdum that if either of those fights are next... they'll never see the mat unless Werdum lays there and tries to entice like he did Overeem.


I think Werdum's striking is good enough to lead Cain into a take down. Having said that, I think Cain would gas Werdum if it made it out of the second.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

SM33 said:


> I got Junior, I can't see Cain dropping him in the first like he did last time. Junior was laughing at the takedown attempts until he got smashed and spent the rest of the night in survival mode. His survival mode can actually withstand and counter Cain's onslaught for 25 minutes, that is a ridiculous mental advantage to have.
> 
> Junior will be his usual sharp self this time, his wife hasn't just left him, I think a repeat of their first fight is more likely than of the second.


Laughing at his take down attempts before he landed the big shot? Cain landed the very first take down he attempted on Junior in the second fight....

Not sure who's going to win this time round, these two are the creme de la creme of the HW division and I think we'll see them battle it out a couple of more times in the future.

I hope Cain wins, for some odd reason I have a feeling that Cain may try and completely surprise Junior by locking in a submission, wouldn't be too surprised to see him pull it off either.

If there's one aspect of Cains MMA game haven't necessarily seen evolve yet, it's his submission game. Given Cains extremely well rounded nature and evolution from fight to fight, I have a feeling he might want to show off a few submission tricks.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont understand why people use the excuse that Cain was injured in the first fight? 

JDS had a torn meniscus in that fight but I guess that doesn't count as a injury.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Lets see

Cain Velasquez - When the 2 met for their first fight, Velasquez was known to be a very all round fighter with superior wrestling maybe even good enough to finally take down JDS whom back then was only put on his back for 3 seconds. 

In the end, Velasquez got knocked out 64 seconds into the fight. 

That spark up debates of whether Velasquez can take a punch from heavy puncher such as JDS and question arise that can he beat JDS should he be more committed to his wrestling ability. 

Well, he shows that he can in their second fight and on top of that, he also prove to the world that his all roundness ability when he put a beating on JDS from pole to pole winning back the HW title. 

JDS - Known to be a Impressive striker with awesome TDD. Showed that he have the power in his hand to Knock out Velasquez when they first met. 

His TDD was put to test in their second fight. To his credit, JDS proved that his defensive wrestling is good by repeatedly getting back to his feet after being taken down. But was dominated in that fight.

He came back strong in is most recent fight knocking out Mark Hunt who is a former K1 champion. 

But all he did was that he proved to us something that we knew. Knocking out a K1 champion show that he is a impressive striker. But it has been proven that alone is not enough to beat Cain Velasquez. He need to show more (maybe his implied "good BJJ") 

Not really a good gauge considering the discipline Mark Hunt is good at (striking as compared to Velasquez wrestling/all roundness). 

Judging from this, my mind says Velasquez but I am still rooting for JDS to win this.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

OU said:


> So you are hoping for an early stoppage? Because it's obvious that JDS was able to continue. Outside of a pre-mature stoppage JDS proved he can't be stopped.


Pretty much.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I got Junior, I can't see Cain dropping him in the first like he did last time. Junior was laughing at the takedown attempts until he got smashed and spent the rest of the night in survival mode. His survival mode can actually withstand and counter Cain's onslaught for 25 minutes, that is a ridiculous mental advantage to have.
> 
> Junior will be his usual sharp self this time, his wife hasn't just left him, I think a repeat of their first fight is more likely than of the second.


Cain took JDS down before he ever rocked him, he just didn't hold him there. 

JDS has come off as too cocky for me lately and I think that's going to be a big factor in his downfall.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

OU said:


> So you are hoping for an early stoppage? Because it's obvious that JDS was able to continue. Outside of a pre-mature stoppage JDS proved he can't be stopped.


Hoping? I want JDS to win... That fight was close to being stopped, i don't think many would of complained about it either.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cain will smash him again.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Kongo can rock Cain, and JDS has rocked AND finished Cain...I can't see any reason it can't happen again.

It's a toss-up. Domination from Cain with his wrestling, or JDS cracking that jaw one more time.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

K1 this K1 that, K1 is about as relevant to MMA as kick-boxing IMO. Its basically a jumping off point but it doesn't mean much more than that. 

K1 credentials are overrated.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

When are we going to start calling people "Glory level kickboxer" instead of K1?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> When are we going to start calling people "Glory level kickboxer" instead of K1?


It's still called K-1 rules kickboxing though, isn't it?

They should just call it Dutch Kickboxing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> It's still called K-1 rules kickboxing though, isn't it?
> 
> They should just call it Dutch Kickboxing.


Sure, but a lot of bums fight k1 rules, including me :laugh:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Sure, but a lot of bums fight k1 rules, including me :laugh:


K1 rules are ghey, elbows and clinch are beautiful.

:thumb03:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

One huge variable for me is the outcome of the co-main. Cormier and Velasquez have openly admitted how important it is that Dan is in Cain's corner... well he's fighting MMA's own kung-fu panda first.

On the flip side, JDS is actually having his head coach in his corner for the first time in the UFC.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cain will dominate the fight. He might not win though.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm very excited for this fight. I think its going to be a close competitive exciting fight and great way to culminate the trilogy. Both guys seem very ready. I'm very level on who I thinks going to win this fight. There's many different outcomes I can envision. I'm going to edge slightly towards Cain I feel hes the more well rounded and I believe will slightly edge out Junior in a hard fought decision.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I have Cain winning by stoppage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't always give out predictions, but this time I will.

JDS had a solid tune up with Mark Hunt. Giving him even more confidence in his knock out ability. He's trained with an Olympic candidate which will help in TDD, getting out of the clinch, and popping back up. If Gustaf was able to do it against the LHW title holder so can JDS as long as he's not exhausted. 

He's studied the rematch and knows exactly what Cain is going to do. He needs to find the opening, remain composed at all times. He'll clip Cain finishing him eventually regaining the title and setting up a fourth in 2014/2015.

It won't be a KO bomb like in the first. I believe it will be an uppercut or side step hook counter that will stun Cain. If Cain survives then it'll be a decision for JDS. In fact that's what I would like to see leading to a fourth encounter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I don't always give out predictions, but this time I will.
> 
> JDS had a solid tune up with Mark Hunt. Giving him even more confidence in his knock out ability. He's trained with an Olympic candidate which will help in TDD, getting out of the clinch, and popping back up. If Gustaf was able to do it against the LHW title holder so can JDS as long as he's not exhausted.
> 
> ...


Jds will has walking the cage. This fight comes down to the first round. If Jds can win it will be first round, if he can't then Cain will have his way with Jds.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting they have been on the same card for their last 4 fights, including 2 cards where they were not fighting each others. After this fight, they would have been on the same card for 5 consecutive times.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I want JDS to win, his accent gets me all hot and bothered...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate making a prediction when these two fight. The two top HWs in the UFC by a wide margin, one of these two guys will hold the title for the next 5-6 years, the only HWs that can beat them is each other. I'll go with either JDS by KO round 2/3 or Cain by UD. I love JDS but I also realize Cain is the top P4P HW there is right now, the fight as a whole makes me nervous to be honest.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

I predict 

Cain vs JDS III (JDS wins)
Cormier vs Nelson (Cormier wins)

2014 
JDS beats Cormier 
Cain beats Nelson.

Meanwhile Gustafsson face Jones and beat him.


2015 (I am not gonna predict these fights since it is in far future and injuries and other can affect their long term skills)
- Cormier drop down to light heavyweight to face Jon Jones (no title fight since Gus has the belt)
- JDS vs Cain IV


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Too close to call. Given their past two fights, it's very difficult to say.

I believe JDS when he said he over trained last time. I want Cain to win, but I predict JDS by KO... probably within two. Who knows. Maybe Cain by KO this time. I don't know. I need a beer.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm thinking Cain has a slight edge unless JDS can make the needed adjustments to his footwork and tactics.

The problem with JDS is that he still backs himself into the fence when under pressure, Mark Hunt got him against the fence a couple times and landed a few good shots before JDS managed to circle back out. If he does that against Cain he's going to have a long & bad day, Cain will clinch, dirty box, attempt takedowns, and just work him to death against the fence, the fence is Cain's friend just like it was with Randy Couture.

Man, it's gonna be one hell of a fight. I hope it's a draw so they can fight again in the future.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I honestly have no idea who is going to win this but man am I pumped!!!


Can't wait for it!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm so freaking pumped for this fight. It's been a LONG time since I've gotten really excited for a fight.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

aerius said:


> I'm thinking Cain has a slight edge unless JDS can make the needed adjustments to his footwork and tactics.
> 
> The problem with JDS is that he still backs himself into the fence when under pressure, Mark Hunt got him against the fence a couple times and landed a few good shots before JDS managed to circle back out. If he does that against Cain he's going to have a long & bad day, Cain will clinch, dirty box, attempt takedowns, and just work him to death against the fence, the fence is Cain's friend just like it was with Randy Couture.
> 
> Man, it's gonna be one hell of a fight. I hope it's a draw so they can fight again in the future.


Exactly. If he's made the adjustments he can win, but judging from the Hunt fight im not sure he has...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JDS will put him to sleep.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not ultra confident, but I feel that JDS will use uppercuts and his angles to side step those takedowns. He should employ the LHW title holder method and even Shogun's method of sticking out one hand to measure distance, to threaten with a jab and to be able to sprawl. That's not his style though as he keeps his arms in the chamber. That's why he generates so much power.

Will Cain use leg kicks like in the first fight or go at em. Me thinks definitely the latter to smother JDS.

JDS as a former champion and a very hungry one knows it so I believe his camp has studied the fights and will look to meet Cain in the middle to throwdown power shots immediately. Get Cain's attention and not allow him to get into his wrestling rhythm. When Cain comes at ya...it's NON STOP. He doesn't Fitch you he's hurting ya relentlessly. 

I mean I'd love to see a five round war where JDS takes the UD by hurting Cain early on, but not able to finish or choosing not to. That would be very interesting so that leads openings to a fourth fight. But all indications point to a TKO if JDS is dominating because he's always looking for the finish. 

Who knows maybe JDS worked some sort of kick or front kick to throw Cain off guard. 

Witness two of the TOP HEAVYWEIGHTS OF THIS GENERATION GO TO BATTLE AGAIN. 

I'm ready!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> That would be very interesting so that leads openings to a fourth fight. But all indications point to a TKO if JDS is dominating because he's always looking for the finish.


It doesn't really matter who wins it is clear that these guys are the two best HWs in the world and will probably fight another 3 times unless one of them retires early.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> He should employ the LHW title holder method and even Shogun's method of sticking out one hand to measure distance, to threaten with a jab and to be able to sprawl. That's not his style though as he keeps his arms in the chamber. That's why he generates so much power.


Watch his open workout, JDS was holding his left out straight at head level after combinations, right cocked back ready to counter. He also demonstrated a shorter version of his patented overhand right. It's as fast and brutal as ever, but he was using it moving backward when the pad was rushed to him, rather than as a static target. And landing hard.

Cain goes in with hand combinations then ducks to waist level for the takedown. Look for Junior to step back, slip the punches and (attempt to) smash Cain's head when he changes level. If that thing lands, Cain will literally faceplant the canvas.

This is merely observations from the open workout, don't place bets on it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rooting for JDS but no idea how this is going to go!! So excited though!!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

You could probably guess but it's all Cain for me. I'm so pumped up for this card it's ridiculous.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking back at fights, I don't think JDS is ready to take this. People get so caught up in JDS finishing Hunt with that kick. But JDS was STILL doing the same thing, going straight back when pressured and getting caught on the cage sometimes. He moves backwards way too much for a guy who isn't good punching moving back. JDS is an on his toes type striker. Very good when he is setting the tone and leaning forward. But when he is pressured he is NOT a counter puncher not very good with footwork when circling. 

JDS sure can KO Cain early. But overall I just don't think he has fixed his deficiencies enough. I think Cain wins. Cain is so tough to beat because he is so well rounded, and on top of that he has elite cardio.....which goes a LONG way in the HW division. 

But I am rooting for JDS.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Not a huge fan of either, really. Betting on JDS. I think he'll fix his cardio issues this time, allowing him to have sufficient power when counter striking. And Cain can't finish him...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Matt Erickson ‏@MMAjunkieMatt 7m
With that DC win, fighters who are alphabetically first by last name are 12-0 tonight at @UFC 166. Does that mean good things for JDS?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JDS is focused.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Cain got this, mans.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Cain is better but I refuse to bet on anybody who Kongo can put on queer street at will. Velasquez's chin is suspect so flip a coin on whether JDS can find it,


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

JDS straight in Cain's face. SO HYPED.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lol did cain just come out to meet him at jds intro


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh my god, here we go


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Velasquez


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

going to be a long night for JDS if he cant knock him out


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Juniors gonna gas soon


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fun round, Cain doing what he has to do. JDS can land at any point but cain defintiely getting his gameplan off.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cain via 4th round TKO.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Everytime theres separation between the two I think "JDS gonna knock him out!" But Cain is just a relentless talented machine.


These two should probably go best of 5.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS still doesn't understand the concept of staying off the fence, he's going to be screwed unless he gets lucky.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

aerius said:


> JDS still doesn't understand the concept of staying off the fence, he's going to be screwed unless he gets lucky.


I agree and I think Werdum uses that and his new found Thai clinch to mess him up if they rematch.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Cain is Randy Couturing him to death.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I agree and I think Werdum uses that and his new found Thai clinch to mess him up if they rematch.


Werdum has seriously impressed me as of late. If he does enough damage in the clinch to be able to get JDS off his base, Werdum will get him down and sub him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

aerius said:


> Cain is Randy Couturing him to death.


This in a nutshell.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

JDS overtrained again?

Or undertrained?

Exact same mistakes he made in the 2nd fight.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

this fight had such potential but so far disappointing


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

20-18 Velasquez


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Werdum has seriously impressed me as of late. If he does enough damage in the clinch to be able to get JDS off his base, Werdum will get him down and sub him.


I hate the whole JDS and Cain are on a whole different level crap. Werdum might be the best HW in the UFC right now and I think matches up very favorably with either of these two.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Why can't Junior prediect these takedown attempts? It's obvious when they're coming.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This would normally be kind of a boring fight if I didn't know that JDS could end it at any moment.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I hate the whole JDS and Cain are on a whole different level crap. Werdum might be the best HW in the UFC right now and I think matches up very favorably with either of these two.


Doomtime matches up better with Cain, who would be stupid going to the ground with Werdum. But Werdum's striking is good enough that Cain won't be comfortable on the feet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stardog said:


> Why can't Junior prediect these takedown attempts? It's obvious when they're coming.


Its not even TD attempts its the fact JDS can not do anything in that clinch but stay on the fence.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh boy.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Stream lags for one second and all of a sudden JDS is all busted up.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man I reckon herb dean came within 1s of stopping this fight
jds is hanging on by a thread


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-8 rd

30-26 Velasquez


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That was heart stopping stuff right there. 


Also, that headkick Cain threw was so close the cage and fence post that I thought he was going to destroy his foot


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cain probably could have finished him if he pulled him off the cage. JDS was pretty much out of it and the cage was the only thing holding him up but Cain just leans on him...


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> Stream lags for one second and all of a sudden JDS is all busted up.


cain hit him with a huge overhand right


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

fight ends this round


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

What was JDS' strategy again?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> What was JDS' strategy again?


Stay on the cage and hope Cain rips his toe apart ala Jon Jones?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Stay on the cage and hope Cain rips his toe apart ala Jon Jones?


he came close lol


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

JDS getting beaten up like that is difficult to watch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the excuse this time junior?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man JDS's face is messed up can he even open the left eye


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

These last 2 rounds should be 10-8(s).


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What's the excuse this time junior?


I will be extremely disappointed to hear excuses rattled off again

Cain is pretty much the living combination of Couture and GSP


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fight is going exactly the way i predicted. 

Sucks to be rooting for JDS here.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Should be interesting to see where JDS goes from here. He easily beats everyone else at HW not named Cain Velasquez.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I will be extremely disappointed to hear excuses rattled off again


Ditto, the excuse is cain is better especially in the cardio dept.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Tko Baby


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Best heavyweight fight ever. Best card ever?

My God


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

JDS looked gassed in the 2nd round.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man Cain put on a clinic


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JDS though... wow. He shoulda just tapped in round 3.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hit his head on the ground with the counter


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good stuff, solid fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

HexRei said:


> JDS though... wow. He shoulda just tapped in round 3.


The fight would have been over then if Cain didn't go for the choke. Herb was going in for the stoppage and Cain basically held him up. Crazy fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha Cain punked JDS with that finish. he made him fall on his head lmfao.

JDS is one tough sob but Cain is the better fighter. Not as much power as JDS but just as good of a striker just a different kind of striker. Better wrestler better cardio. Also i think he is a smarter fighter maybe the smartest HW fighter.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Styles make fights. Cain has the perfect style to beat JDS 9 out of 10 times. Junior was too willing to back straight up and Cain wants to walk straight forward.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Those two fights against Cain are the kind that shorten careers. Vicious beatings


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good battle. Cardio was too much + wrestling. He had some good shots in though, but he got clinched too death.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hit his head on the ground with the counter


Self imposed DDT.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Great fight. I love Junior even more after this. Great heart.
Cane is from another world. Cormier vs Cane would be very interesting. Both with great wrestiling, boxing and everything. Cane better cardio, Cormier great to and maybe bit faster.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Joint FOTN? I think so, was there a sub tonight? Don't think there was one


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Good junior isnt making excuses this time.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

BOOM said:


> I have Cain winning by stoppage.


Yessir.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

JDS showing such class.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

All Hail Cain!


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not even close. JDS has far better boxing but its not boxing game. I think that even Cormier has better boxing than Cane.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Great, another division with a dominant, boring champion...:boo01:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Normally I don't enjoy fights that are in the clinch as much as this one, but Junior seem really has no one to blame for it being there that much but himself. More then willing to just back up and sit on the fence way too often in this one. Cain is an absolute monster though. One of the most one sided, prolonged beatings I've seen in a long time. There is absolutely no one in the HW division that can deal with the pace Cain can push.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roki977 said:


> Great fight. I love Junior even more after this. Great heart.
> Cane is from another world. Cormier vs Cane would be very interesting. Both with great wrestiling, boxing and everything. Cane better cardio, Cormier great to and maybe bit faster.


That's not a display of heart. that was, like the 2nd fight a display of someone being too tough for his own good. Heart is coming back from adversity. JDS has never done that, both fights he just threw wild shots out there hoping they would connect rather then creating them. 

Edgar vs Maynard 2&3 is a display of heart.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Azumo said:


> You forget your words quickly. 'Just as good of a striker' is what you said. So let me rephrase, You are dellusional if you think Cain would beat JDS in a striking match.



Striking =/= just standing & exchanging punches at a distance.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

10 rounds to Cain now. Jds has nothing for him, that was destruction right there, and went on way longer than it should.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> That's not a display of heart. that was, like the 2nd fight a display of someone being too tough for his own good. Heart is coming back from adversity. JDS has never done that, both fights he just threw wild shots out there hoping they would connect rather then creating them.
> 
> Edgar vs Maynard 2&3 is a display of heart.


Keep cain as your avy forever


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> JDS is one tough sob but Cain is the better fighter. Not as much power as JDS but just as good of a striker just a different kind of striker. Better wrestler better cardio. Also i think he is a smarter fighter maybe the smartest HW fighter.


Yup, he learned from both of his previous fights against JDS whereas JDS failed to make the proper adjustments. Cain took advantage of JDS' bad habit of backing straight up and put him right on the cage where he wanted him, then he went to work and Randy Couture'd him to death. 

The brilliant part was how Cain would use his punches to both change levels and close the distance right into the clinch while at the same time making it hard for JDS to land a counter. It was a pretty simple setup yet it worked almost every single time. Cain learned from the 2nd fight that the straight shot with no setup didn't have good success, whereas punching into the clinch did, so he spent this fight throwing the right hand to close the gap and driving straight into the clinch whether the punch lands or not.

It was amazing to watch, Cain used his smarts & his strengths to completely shut down JDS and work him to death for the TKO win.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I never thought I would see someone get hit 210 times over the course of 23ish minutes, and then have someone try to claim the guy didn't have heart. I don't even...


----------



## delasan (Oct 20, 2013)

What a fight. I'm still shocked JDS hung in there as long as he did. Pretty conservative calling by Herb Dean.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Werdum next. Who you guys got?

I think Werdum has a pretty good chance. About 30%?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it really that hard to circle the **** away from the cage? Jesus....jds was doing well in the early exchanges then decided he'd rather be pushed on the fence....he never even attempted to take the center of the cage. 

Great job by Cain, curious to see how he solves werdum. Probably more cage pushing, because werdum's striking is good enough to cause problems and taking him down is asking for a lot lf trouble.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

OHKO said:


> Werdum next. Who you guys got?
> 
> I think Werdum has a pretty good chance. About 30%?


Werdum has maybe a 25% chance.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Werdum next. Who you guys got?
> 
> I think Werdum has a pretty good chance. About 30%?


0.2%. Cain is a smart fighter, he will out strike Werdum.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I have zero interest in watching future Cain fights. No one can beat him but JDS and no one is going to beat JDS but Cain. I hate Cain, always have since the Kongo fight. I dont think he is the greatest ever either. Great fighter but not the best ever. Cardio is pretty sick. That fight should of been stopped earlier but it really looked like JDS kind of koed himself by head butting the ground trying that sub. Cain can lick my sac......just like I have said every fight since the Kongo fight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

So what was Junior supposed to do since he was "too tough for his own good"? Lay down and tap to strikes? Junior isn't Bob Sapp.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it really that hard to circle the **** away from the cage? Jesus....jds was doing well in the early exchanges then decided he'd rather be pushed on the fence....he never even attempted to take the center of the cage.
> 
> Great job by Cain, curious to see how he solves werdum. Probably more cage pushing, because werdum's striking is good enough to cause problems and taking him down is asking for a lot lf trouble.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Werdums striking is good enough when he's fighting punching bags but when he's got someone coming forward it's none existent like in the Nog rematch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Werdums striking is good enough when he's fighting punching bags but when he's got someone coming forward it's none existent like in the Nog rematch.


He looked fooking awful against big nog in the rematch.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Purgetheweak said:


> Great, another division with a dominant, boring champion...:boo01:


Explain how Cain is boring when he the most knock outs in Heavy Weight history (9). You know, the division known for knock outs.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sterl said:


> So what was Junior supposed to do since he was "too tough for his own good"? Lay down and tap to strikes? Junior isn't Bob Sapp.


No he isn't Bob Sapp but he's absolutely the BJ Penn of the division which is someone with no heart.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I have zero interest in watching future Cain fights. No one can beat him but JDS and no one is going to beat JDS but Cain. I hate Cain, always have since the Kongo fight. I dont think he is the greatest ever either. Great fighter but not the best ever. Cardio is pretty sick. That fight should of been stopped earlier but it really looked like JDS kind of koed himself by head butting the ground trying that sub. Cain can lick my sac......just like I have said every fight since the Kongo fight.


JDS gave up because Cain demolished him again.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I just want to point out that multiple posts have been deleted in this thread and some infractions given, everyone lighten up and be civil, enough of the bickering.

As for the fight itself, I had fun. Although as I said earlier this fight would have been kinda boring had the prospect of JDS KO not been active. The fact that it could still end at any moment (up until a certain point) made the fight exciting.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> No he isn't Bob Sapp but he's absolutely the BJ Penn of the division which is someone with no heart.


Well, that is your opinion then. I have a very different definition of what heart is then you do apparently. Comparing Junior to BJ Penn is an absolutely lazy comparison no matter how you try to twist it though. Junior showed the ability to throw with power pretty late into the fight, BJ has no cardio because he is lazy. Also, please don't try to use that cliche comeback "he must be a pro wrestling fan" simply because I don't agree with the point you are trying to make. Something containing depth would be nice since there is absolutely no way you could know that about me since you never have met me before.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Well, that is your opinion then. I have a very different definition of what heart is then you do apparently. Comparing Junior to BJ Penn is an absolutely lazy comparison no matter how you try to twist it though. Junior showed the ability to throw with power pretty late into the fight, BJ has no cardio because he is lazy. *Also, please don't try to use that outdated excuse "he must be a pro wrestling fan" *simply because I don't agree with the point you are trying to make. Something containing depth would be nice since there is absolutely no way you could know that about me since you never have met me before.


The bold is correct. Suggesting fans on this board must not be MMA fans or must not like the sport as much as you do for an opinion will be edited out/removed. This has become a comman phrase used around here and enough is enough.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sterl said:


> Well, that is your opinion then. I have a very different definition of what heart is then you do apparently. Comparing Junior to BJ Penn is an absolutely lazy comparison no matter how you try to twist it though. Junior showed the ability to throw with power pretty late into the fight, BJ has no cardio because he is lazy. Also, please don't try to use that cliche comeback "he must be a pro wrestling fan" simply because I don't agree with the point you are trying to make. Something containing depth would be nice since there is absolutely no way you could know that about me since you never have met me before.


There is no need for a in depth breakdown because it's clear as day. JDS has no heart, it's no different then Roy Nelson who sits and takes his beatings while throwing a hail mary shot in hopes that it lands.

JDS HAS NO HEART!

JDS like Roy and BJ is a tough mother****er but none have heart.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Guy Incognito said:


> There is no need for a in depth breakdown because it's clear as day. JDS has no heart, it's no different then Roy Nelson who sits and takes his beatings while throwing a hail mary shot in hopes that it lands.
> 
> JDS HAS NO HEART!
> 
> JDS like Roy and BJ is a tough mother****er but none have heart.


I'd argue that it's more like no brain as opposed to no heart. Both of them were completely failing at what they were doing, so the answer is...to keep doing the exact same thing! Genius! Same thing with BJ.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> There is no need for a in depth breakdown because it's clear as ******* day. JDS has no heart, it's no different then Roy Nelson who sits and takes his beatings while throwing a hail mary shot in hopes that it lands.
> 
> JDS HAS NO HEART!
> 
> JDS like Roy and BJ is a tough mother****er but none have heart.


I kinda agree and kinda disagree.

JDS Is certainly tough as **** and i think thats what people confuse with heart these days.

But it was pretty obvious that he gave up in himself after he got dropped. Sure he was still throwing power punches. But thats pretty much the bare minimum you would do. Like wanting to keep a slim hope alive of winning without having to work for it but just mainly wanting to avoid getting finished. So in that sense i agree he does not have heart.

Atleast thats what i saw. I didnt see him fighting to win after he got dropped. Throwing power punches while getting punched repeatidly is a lazy mans attempt at trying to win. But i do think he is extremely tough.

I think this discussion consist more of what your definition is of HEART and what you took from JDS in the later rounds. Thus i see people having very different opinions. JDS fans will certainly go with Heart while neutral fans can have either opinion. (Again just my opinion).


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I kinda agree and kinda disagree.
> 
> JDS Is certainly tough as **** and i think thats what people confuse with heart these days.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much correct and fair. Agree to disagree then.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JDS is definitely getting unfairly shit on right now, looking at Velasquez's face post fight he f'd him up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


I don't want a 4th, it should stay a trilogy unless JDS goes on like a 6-0 streak from here on out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> JDS is definitely getting unfairly shit on right now, looking at Velasquez's face post fight he f'd him up.


Not really. JDS landed some good shots, but overall the fight was completely one sided. JDS got steamrolled again.

JDS is an elite fighter, but he showed that he had learned nothing from the second fight. His footwork consisted of him getting backed into the cage time and time again just like the second fight.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought JDS might have hit his head by accident at the end but after watching it a few times I believe Cain fully intended to smash JDS head through the ground.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


I'm a straight up Cain nuthugger but JDS can definetly beat Cain on any night. all 3 fights have been heart stoppers for me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


Overall I think Cain is just the better fighter. I think that JDS has some awesome power and could catch Cain any night, but I think that if Cain fights his fight and stays out of the way of JDS' power, he wins time and time again.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> JDS Is certainly tough as **** and i think thats what people confuse with heart these days.
> 
> But it was pretty obvious that he gave up in himself after he got dropped. Sure he was still throwing power punches. But thats pretty much the bare minimum you could do if you dont want to get finished. So in that sense i agree he does not have heart.


JDS was already out of his game by the middle of the 2nd round, maybe even earlier. Yes he was still throwing punches but you could see that Cain had imposed his game on JDS and sucked away his will to live. Mentally, he was done, he knew he wasn't winning unless he could land the big punch. The knockdown was just icing on the cake.

On the other hand, Cain is one of the best at breaking people mentally and physically. There's no time to think, no time to rest, no time to do much of anything except get the crap beaten out of you. And he just keeps coming at you like a terminator, I can't imagine how much it would suck to step into the cage with him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


Id be more interested in it if JDS focused on excercises that made him more agile,fast,better conditioning. 

His boxing is top notch. A more athletic JDS could give Cain fits with his footwork and timing. 

But other then that i cant say im too interested in a fourth. Not unless JDS gets buncha wins in a row like the poster above said.



> aerius said:
> 
> 
> > JDS was already out of his game by the middle of the 2nd round, maybe even earlier. Yes he was still throwing punches but you could see that Cain had imposed his game on JDS and sucked away his will to live. Mentally, he was done, he knew he wasn't winning unless he could land the big punch. The knockdown was just icing on the cake.
> ...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Overall I think Cain is just the better fighter. I think that JDS has some awesome power and could catch Cain any night, but I think that if Cain fights his fight and stays out of the way of JDS' power, he wins time and time again.


I agree, Cain is just ridiculously better everywhere.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I thought JDS might have hit his head by accident at the end but after watching it a few times I believe Cain fully intended to smash JDS head through the ground.


I'd have to agree. That's either a very lucky gator roll, or a perfect one. Tend to think it was on purpose though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> I'd have to agree. That's either a very lucky gator roll, or a perfect one. Tend to think it was on purpose though.


Yeah it does look like it.

But i dont know... that seems like a very strange thing to mean to happen. 

But it does look like he hoped/meant for it. 

Is the conference going on yet? brb gonna check. I want to see Cain comment on it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


Unless JDS corrects his bad habits it's just going to end the same way. He needs to quit backing himself in to the fence, he needs to take the center of the cage, and he needs to do something other than throwing weak jabs while backing up. Take lessons from Chuck Liddell and Anderson Silva on how to plant and throw a hard punch on the retreat.

His takedown defence is fine, his ability to scramble and get back up is fine, the problem is he just plays right into Cain's game instead of forcing Cain into a boxing match in the center of the cage.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

M.C said:


> How do you guys see a fourth fight going? I assume most people would think it would be the same but does anyone here think JDS would get him in a 4th fight? I wonder if we can put this series of fights to a rest.


He can do it if he can learn how to keep away from the fence and block punches with his hands instead of his face.

What im more interested to see is if some of the other heavy weights can take advantage of this obvious weakness JDS has (back to the fence) and perhaps pick up a win against him. I think Mark Hunt could do it if he can somehow get a rematch. Im sure there are others out there who could do it aswell...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I see Cain winning 7 out of 10 times. JDS always looks like he has the ability to stop Cain, even when he's taking a beating.

I'd like to see a fourth fight but not for some time.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cain beats him every time unless JDS lands that perfect shot. He's just too good.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If he didn't have heart he would have tapped out a long time ago. It's more to do with his confidence. Anytime you're getting rocked repeatedly, grinded against the fence and really taken out of your game it plays a toll on your psyche. 

JDS needs to up his wrestling not so much conditioning although it could help. All the conditioning in the world will not nullify the clinch game. Cain just wore him down. Unfortunately Cain is a solid wrestler himself and now with DC it's almost impossible to find a wrestler better than DC to train with. 

One thing JDS should not have done was said anything about Cain. That Karmic energy will come back to haunt ya. Tough spot to be in. Now JDS will have to take his wrath on everybody else while Cain beats Werdum, Barnett, and any other contender. The Barnett match up is very intriguing to me though. 

Probably the best card up to date. I lost on the Cain fight, but I don't mind. I was entertained.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

They'll definitely meet again. The gap between JDS and the rest of the HW division is pretty big. Also, JDS keeps improving.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah the HW division is quiet strange. Its similar to the situation the middleweight divison had with Rich Franklin before he moved up. Rich was better then the rest but not good enough to beat Anderson. They kinda forced the move up for him and that solved the issue. But they cant exactly fix it the same way in the HW divison. 

The thing that sucks is that JDS will not be allowed to be a test to check where someones skills are at. Because if someone is looking like they deserve a title shot and are given the JDS fight chances are JDS wins and then the UFC is left again without a contender for Cain.

So the challengers are lucky that they will get to bypass JDS for a chance at the title. And then after they lose they will probably have to face JDS anyway lmao.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

People say this is the last one for a while, but JDS is just going to kill whoever else they put in front of him and will be clear number two with a maximum of three wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah the HW division is quiet strange. Its similar to the situation the middleweight divison had with Rich Franklin before he moved up. Rich was better then the rest but not good enough to beat Anderson. They kinda forced the move up for him and that solved the issue. But they cant exactly fix it the same way in the HW divison.
> 
> The thing that sucks is that JDS will not be allowed to be a test to check where someones skills are at. Because if someone is looking like they deserve a title shot and are given the JDS fight chances are JDS wins and then the UFC is left again without a contender for Cain.
> 
> *So the challengers are lucky that they will get to bypass JDS for a chance at the title. And then after they lose they will probably have to face JDS anyway lmao.*


In other words they're all screwed...hehe!

It's the equivalent of being caught in between "Scylla and Charybdis."


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Barnett could beat JDS if he fights the same way cain did


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I am disappointed JDS did not learn from their second fight and lost in similar fashion. Cain better roundness became even more evident and exposed JDS own lack of roundness. 

Anyway, props to JDS sense of urgency and delivery, since as soon as he realized it was already past mid 5th round, he bumped his own head on the floor to give the crowd *the Knock Out he had promised*. :thumb02:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I thought JDS might have hit his head by accident at the end but after watching it a few times I believe Cain fully intended to smash JDS head through the ground.


in bjj, you have to learn how to roll through; it looked like jds was so focused on trying to lock in the d'arce he didn't realize cain was countering until it was too late. also, if you look in the long shot cain pushed off of jr's left leg before he drops and rolls, throwing off jr's balance, preventing him from cleaning rolling with cain. but, cain does not control jr's head so it cannot be considered an "intentional" spike; at any point jr could have let go mid fall and braced himself. 

it does show just how good cain's bjj game is that he quickly identified the lock and immediate knew the counter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Barnett could beat JDS if he fights the same way cain did


Barnett would get destroyed coming in; he isn't anywhere near as fast as Cain. Cain got drilled with a bunch of well placed shots in this fight even with that speed; he just ate them.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Cain is just a straight up machine, he really can do it all. Box, kick box, wrestle, clinch work, dirty boxing, all at a frenetic pace that even light weights would struggle to maintain. Absolute savage.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> , he bumped his own head on the floor to give the crowd *the Knock Out he had promised*. :thumb02:


:laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Looked like a JDS almost knocked himself out the way his face hit the floor.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Looked like a JDS almost knocked himself out the way his face hit the floor.


He was completely exhausted and could not stop himself from the inevitable, the fight should have been stopped a lot sooner.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> He was completely exhausted and could not stop himself from the inevitable, the fight should have been stopped a lot sooner.


It should have been stopped when Herb Dean stepped in but didnt. think it was in the 3rd.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

His hands were tied up with Cain and they both went tumbling down, this happens in hockey frequently and usually causes a concussion and the guy who smacks his face on the ice writhes in agony. Falling on your face with your hands tied up is brutal and it usually just happens by fluke accident.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> It should have been stopped when Herb Dean stepped in but didnt. think it was in the 3rd.


That was what I was referring to. JDS was clearly out on his feet, Cain rocked him twice and the only thing that kept JDS up was the fence.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel ike JDS' corner are partially to blame for this fight not ending sooner. Who knows how much damage this fight and the other Cain fight are going to have on his long term health.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You obviously don't get Brazilians, Nog took the broken arm over tapping. Those guys would die before quitting.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> You obviously don't get Brazilians, Nog took the broken arm over tapping. Those guys would die before quitting.


That's not what it looked like when Junior quit in the fifth round after hitting his head off the floor.

His corner should have been responsible for protecting their student and threw in the towel earlier imo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That's not what it looked like when Junior quit in the fifth round after hitting his head off the floor.
> 
> His corner should have been responsible for protecting their student and threw in the towel earlier imo.


I doubt he quit his legs probably just weren't working so he couldn't do anything.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I realy thought JDS was going to win this fight. It kind of reminds me of the Sylvia vs Arlovski trilogy. I think that trilogies can really hurt the losers career, it kind of leaves JDS in limbo now.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I feel ike JDS' corner are partially to blame for this fight not ending sooner. Who knows how much damage this fight and the other Cain fight are going to have on his long term health.


Agreed, I lost a lot of respect for his corner.



osmium said:


> I doubt he quit his legs probably just weren't working so he couldn't do anything.



No he fell to his knees practically begging the ref to stop the fight because Cain beat him up badly all night and there was absolutely nothing JDS could do about it.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

A few things I noticed:

1. JDS did not change much after the first fight, which is the main reason he lost. His coaches should have made sure that he imposed his game and not allow Cain to impose his.

2. Cain's game is a punk's game. He bored me to death with his attempts to wrestle-fcuk JDS on the cage. 75% of the fight was Cain being a punk. Similar to GSP's human blanket movement. He found a clutch move and he keeps using it over and over in his fights against JDS.

3. JDS was still in it until he got knocked down. Once that happened it was game over and only a matter of time before he lost.

4. JDS is pretty gracious in defeat and Cain gracious in victory.



What I would like to see is JDS either switching camps or his camp switching strategy. This is simply not working against Cain. It's a pity because JDS can really hurt Cain. Not just with his one punch power. He needs to work on agility, flexibility, endurance and strategy. Once those are sorted with a new game plan to neutralize Cain's wrestle-fcuking, then we're in business for a great 4th fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That's not what it looked like when Junior quit in the fifth round after hitting his head off the floor.
> 
> His corner should have been responsible for protecting their student and threw in the towel earlier imo.


he probably went unconscious for a few seconds if not completely disoriented


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> he probably went unconscious for a few seconds if not completely disoriented


He went into the fetal position and immediately turtled up with his hands at the side of his head. He quit.

I'm not trying to use that as a dig at him either, 90 percent of fighters would have quit and folded much much sooner under that kind of punishment.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Barnett would get destroyed coming in; he isn't anywhere near as fast as Cain. Cain got drilled with a bunch of well placed shots in this fight even with that speed; he just ate them.


He also has a better chin then cain he could probably take it long enough for junior to gas.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> You obviously don't get Brazilians, Nog took the broken arm over tapping. Those guys would die before quitting.


That's true and that's why referees must call the fight on their on, sometimes, like when Big Nog was heading to have his arm trashed again by Werdum.
In another example, I think Mieshas not tapping for Rousey was tougher (or dumber..) than Big Nog/ Mir case and I'll tell why. Big Nog was already doomed fight wise and although the pressure being applied to the arm was enormous, he didn't tap until the bone snapped, then it was too late and the real pain was only begining. In Miesha's case, her forearm was held in place only by tissue as her joint was completely detached and Ronda was playing with her forearm at will, twisting up and down, left and right. That was insane will from Miesha, but she could have seriously injured. If I remember well, that elbow have been dislocated before in that fight.
One of the nastiest scenes in MMA.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, talk about a mirror image of the second fight. It was literally like watching a replay (except Cain finished JDS with the assist from JDS's head bouncing off the canvas).


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Wow, talk about a mirror image of the second fight. It was literally like watching a replay (*except Cain finished JDS* with the assist from JDS's head bouncing off the canvas).


Cain did not finish JDS. Cain won decisively last two bouts, no doubt about it, but Cain did not finish him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Your right cain reversed JDS so hard junior Ko'd himself


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Cain did not finish JDS. Cain won decisively last two bouts, no doubt about it, but Cain did not finish him.


So... Junior finished himself?

Come on, I dont think I have ever seen someone finish somebody as badly as Saturday night.

TJ got knocked out, could happen to anyone. Junior got serverely finished! He couldnt continue the last couple minutes because he was so finished.

If you ask me, I'd rather get knocked out like TJ than the beating Junior got.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Vale_Tudo said:


> So... Junior finished himself?
> 
> *Come on, I dont think I have ever seen someone finish somebody as badly as Saturday night*.
> 
> ...


TJ was finished. JDS was not. These two example put together are pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Cain did not finish JDS. Cain won decisively last two bouts, no doubt about it, but Cain did not finish him.


Say what!? 

Last I checked finishing the fight meant.... Finishing the fight. 

The fight ended worth JDS in fetal position and the ref pulling Cain off of JDS. The stoppage wasn't even controversial. JDS would have laid there and got his head beat in for the next 2 minutes even worse than the prior 23.

Give credit where is due. Cain finished JDS.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Say what!?
> 
> Last I checked finishing the fight meant.... Finishing the fight.
> 
> ...


It was a TKO, no doubt and the stop was legit, but to say Cain finished JDS is the same as saying Anderson finished Cote, Maia finished Stun Gun or Mark Coleman finished Shogun in Pride. JDS hit his head on the floor and became incapacitated to continue. That's it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It was a TKO, no doubt and the stop was legit, but to say Cain finished JDS is the same as saying Anderson finished Cote, Maia finished Stun Gun or Mark Coleman finished Shogun in Pride. JDS hit his head on the floor and became incapacitated to continue. That's it.


He hit head his on the floor because Cain threw it there. It's not like he slipped. 

He couldn't take the impact after the beating Cain gave him. 

That's like saying Rampages triangle slam KO in pride wasn't a legit finish...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *That's like saying Rampages triangle slam KO in pride wasn't a legit finish...*


Not even close. Rampage body slamming Arona was *ruthless intentional technique* and you, my friend, can't make this comparison, because these two situations are not alike.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Not even close. Rampage body slamming Arona was *ruthless intentional technique* and you, my friend, can't make this comparison, because these two situations are not alike.


Sure I can. 

Cains escape from the choke want an accident. The technique of that escape will cause the person holding the choke to slam their head on the ground or let go of the choke. That's the purpose of dropping all your weight to the floor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Sure I can.
> 
> Cains escape from the choke want an accident. The technique of that escape will cause the person holding the choke to slam their head on the ground or let go of the choke. That's the purpose of dropping all your weight to the floor.


Rampage postured up, stood up and finally slammed Arona uncounscious, clearly on purpose, something it is illegal in UFC today, if I am not mistaken.
Cain was "gatoring" to escape from a lock when, in the process, JDS hit his head on the ground. Totally different situations, although both outcomes were similar. However, if you trully believe Cain intention was the very same as Rampage's, who am I to say anything? Mark that as a finish for yourself.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

lol I love those JDS fanboys!

Cain finished JDS!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Rampage postured up, stood up and finally slammed Arona uncounscious, clearly on purpose, something it is illegal in UFC today, if I am not mistaken.
> Cain was "gatoring" to escape from a lock when, in the process, JDS hit his head on the ground. Totally different situations, although both outcomes were similar. However, if you trully believe Cain intention was the very same as Rampage's, who am I to say anything? Mark that as a finish for yourself.


Lol

I don't have to mark anything for myself. The Ufc and athletic commission have already done it on every official record out there. You seem to be the only one intent on saying Cain didn't finish JDS when the facts clearly show he did. 
So you are saying JDS hitting his head on the ground was in advertant of the escape?

That's either a clear lack of knowledge of the move or simple denial of facts. 

Growing up wrestling, I've used that escape from the front head lock a thousand times. IwouldPurposely try to drill the guys head into the mat as hard as possible. But hey, I'm sure Cain didn't know he could use the roll to hurt anyone...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kney said:


> lol I love those JDS fanboys!
> 
> Cain finished JDS!


Who you are calling fanboy? You made no contribution on the subject, so simply calling ppl fanboys is to be out of line.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't have to mark anything for myself. The Ufc and athletic commission have already done it on every official record out there. You seem to be the only one intent on saying Cain didn't finish JDS when the facts clearly show he did.
> So you are saying JDS hitting his head on the ground was in advertant of the escape?
> ...


Man, I said already, but I will repeat. It was a legit TKO. Cain won superbly. JDS was smothered. Officially JDS was finished by Cain, but how can you compare this kind of "finish" with other finishes Cain himself imposed to other fighters he TKO, like Big Nog or Bigfoot? You are dismissing the fact a headbutt to the ground happened which made JDS stop fighting. No, it wasn't intentional like Rampage's.

Cain did noy finish JDS out of strikes or submission like he did to others.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is getting a bit silly now. Cain intentionally rolled JDS and dropped his weight. The fact the JDS hit his head is neither here nor there. The ref didn't stop it when he hit his head, he stopped after Cain blasted him 3 more times. Cain finished JDS.

Can't believe this is even a debate?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Killz said:


> *This is getting a bit silly now.* Cain intentionally rolled JDS and dropped his weight. The fact the JDS hit his head is neither here nor there. The ref didn't stop it when he hit his head, he stopped after Cain blasted him 3 more times. Cain finished JDS.
> 
> Can't believe this is even a debate?


Exactly. I have nothing against MMA-Sportsman posts. I usually agree with him more often than not.

This is just ridiculous though. It's not worth another reply :laugh:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone remember when JDS was saying something about Cain not being able to finish him?





Cool story bro


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Some observations:

- JDS and the short elbows. If he used them in the 2nd fight, I can't remember 'em. They were very effective in this fight, arguably inflicting the majority of JDS's damage to Cain, and wobbled Cain at least once. 

- It's incredible to watch Cain cut the octagon off, as he pins JDS against the cage.

- IMO, JDS _always_ just seems to be looking for the KO. He has to stop if he's going to beat Cain. He should drop some weight to increase mobility/speed, keep the TDD, and focus his camp on flicking the jab to pile up points, mess up Cain's shot, and bust him up in the process. 

Solid fight. JDS just needs a re-think when it comes to fighting Cain.

.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

After this fight, the heavyweight division is boring for me.

DC and Nelson dropping to light heavyweight.
Cain has his championbelt CEMENTED to his waist.
Cain is far ahead of JDS while JDS is MILES ahead of anyone else.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nelson isnt confirmed to be dropping to 205. Not that he'll ever get a title shot at HW.

You've still got guys not far off a title shot like Verdum, Browne maybe Barnett if he he can put a couple of wins together. I'd imagine they'll keep JDS away from any likely title contenders.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Rampage postured up, stood up and finally slammed Arona uncounscious, clearly on purpose, something it is illegal in UFC today, if I am not mistaken.


You are mistaken, the way Rampage did it to arona was perfectly legal, spiking someone intentionally on there head. 

Like he tried here...










Is illegal.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

We're really lucky to get to see a man like Cain work his craft. The UFC is lucky, never been a more talented and exciting fighter ever at that weight class in their promotion. The man optimizes what it means to be a warrior in every way possible.

He's utterly trashed again one of the most dangerous fighters ever. And done so with a masterful performance. It's crazy almost to see such a complete game executed at all levels so well against a guy like JDS, again! Great night to be an MMA fan. 

Cain can be beat like anyone can, he is human, he can be punched out. But he will not ever lose because his talents are inferior to his competition. As a HW, he is one of if not the only guy that truly is on a p4p best in the world level in skill.

Awesome show, and an awesome card. Every fight on the PPV featured great excitement and incredible displays of talent by some of the best fighters competing in MMA today. Loved this card.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> You are mistaken, the way Rampage did it to arona was perfectly legal, spiking someone intentionally on there head.
> 
> Like he tried here...
> 
> ...


Neither is illegal. Bader caused himself to hit his own head by moving it in the wrong direction. Spiking is a foul when you are controlling your opponents body and drive them down on the top of their head not when a guy flails around mid air and smashes his face into the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah, if Cain had any more power he would be killing people with the amount of volume he lands. His power range is definitely mid to high, but he simply works over his opponents minute by minute. He does NOT fight the way GSP, Fitch, or Shields does. He goes for the finish, in fact he has the highest TKO finishes in the HW division I believe.

JDS as someone posted needs to focus on the uppercuts, short hooks, and those ELBOWS. That was the most effective. Really though he needs to focus on offensive grappling rather than just defending. Anytime you see a lopsided fight like that especially in a rematch it shows they were simply outgunned, out maneuvered and maybe even outskilled. You can't land what you can't hit. Damn these wrestlers...lolz!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah, if Cain had any more power he would be killing people with the amount of volume he lands. His power range is definitely mid to high, but he simply works over his opponents minute by minute. He does NOT fight the way GSP, Fitch, or Shields does. He goes for the finish, in fact he has the highest TKO finishes in the HW division I believe.
> 
> JDS as someone posted needs to focus on the uppercuts, short hooks, and those ELBOWS. That was the most effective. Really though he needs to focus on offensive grappling rather than just defending. Anytime you see a lopsided fight like that especially in a rematch it shows they were simply outgunned, out maneuvered and maybe even outskilled. You can't land what you can't hit. Damn these wrestlers...lolz!


Cain wouldn't be throwing that kind of volume if he turned his hips over and actually commited to throwing power. Instead he's almost Diaz boxing and just throwing arm punches most of the time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Cain wouldn't be throwing that kind of volume if he turned his hips over and actually commited to throwing power. Instead he's almost Diaz boxing and just throwing arm punches most of the time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yah most of shots are very short and compact with several that blasted JDS in the head in a very de ja vu like manner. You know how JDS was glass eyed staring at him with his hands down and leaning backwards. I'm like is he baiting him...then he gets tagged. NOPE...hah...hah. JDS was definitely on auto pilot. I'm pretty sure his mind checked out, he was fighting purely on heart to survive.

Positives. 
- JDS landed those short elbows to good effect. 
- JDS can take a serious beatdown
- JDS still had more power in the later rounds which showed me he was "trying" to pace himself knowing it would be a five rounder. But he simply took wayyy too much damage.

This was very reminiscent of GSP vs BJ II and Randy vs Gonzaga.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

osmium said:


> Neither is illegal. Bader caused himself to hit his own head by moving it in the wrong direction. Spiking is a foul when you are controlling your opponents body and drive them down on the top of their head not when a guy flails around mid air and smashes his face into the ground.


Yea, as i watch it again it looks like he wasn't trying to spike him there, looked like he was trying to slam him into side control.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The problem is simple. JDS spends way too much time in a ring. When he gets pushed back to the ropes he can effectively lean out of them because he's so tall and has a good philly shell. I wish he had fought more like Gustafsson did against Jones. 


I think Cain's great cardio is mostly hard work, efficient low energy technique, and intentionally throwing volume instead of power. Guys like Cain, Cormier, GSP, and Weidman have such efficient wrestling technique that they don't really have to muscle guys.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> This is getting a bit silly now. Cain intentionally rolled JDS and dropped his weight. The fact the JDS hit his head is neither here nor there. *The ref didn't stop it when he hit his head, he stopped after Cain blasted him 3 more times. Cain finished JDS.*
> 
> Can't believe this is even a debate?


*Three more times?* Sorry, Killz, you're not correct here. JDS completely stopped fighting *right after the headbutt to the ground*. Herb noted that, Cain landed *only a single half arsed punch *(blast do not apply) where JDS was covering up and since he was not responsive, Herb called the fight.
Check it out:











PheelGoodInc said:


> Exactly. I have nothing against MMA-Sportsman posts. I usually agree with him more often than not.
> 
> This is just ridiculous though. It's not worth another reply :laugh:


Thanks, man. Cool, sure I have nothing against you either. Maybe we are debating semantics or definitions only. I saw a legit TKO where JDS gave up due to the headbutt, otherwise I am sure he would continue to get that humiliating beat down to the end of the fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know I kinda wish JDS lasted a little bit longer so he could say, guess what..."you still couldn't finish me." Instead he finished himself...haha. Ouch. You know what this was like BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez beatdown. 

I think this is what I see.

Cain vs Werdum followed by Barnett.
JDS vs Barnett - I really do NOT want to see this because Barnett is clearly the next in line after Werdum. 

So I like this one better.

JDS vs Travis Browne and then Overeem. Maybe Stipe. Actually a Big Foot bout would be great. *In fact I hope Big Foot contends again...roflz! I love those old school beatdowns. 

All the rest of the Heavyweights are so far behind.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just saw the fights. First time I've missed a card in a while.

Holy shit, JDS took an ass kicking. I'm glad Cain won and I knew he would but I didn't expect him to be that dominant. He made Junior look like he didn't even belong in the arena with him.

I wonder what's next for JDS. Cain said that's the last time they're going to fight and that he wants to move on, so what do you do? JDS is far and away the number two, Cormier is going to 205...Man the heavyweight division is a mess.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Three more times?* Sorry, Killz, you're not correct here. JDS completely stopped fighting *right after the headbutt to the ground*. Herb noted that, Cain landed *only a single half arsed punch *(blast do not apply) where JDS was covering up and since he was not responsive, Herb called the fight.
> Check it out:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. You appear to be right on When Herb stopped it. Didnt realise Cain missed that first punch.

Still, It still counts as a finish in my book :thumb03:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> Just saw the fights. First time I've missed a card in a while.
> 
> Holy shit, JDS took an ass kicking. I'm glad Cain won and I knew he would but I didn't expect him to be that dominant. He made Junior look like he didn't even belong in the arena with him.
> 
> I wonder what's next for JDS. Cain said that's the last time they're going to fight and that he wants to move on, so what do you do? JDS is far and away the number two, Cormier is going to 205...Man the heavyweight division is a mess.



I think they should finally feed Reem to JDS for his first fight back.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BOOM said:


> I think they should finally feed Reem to JDS for his first fight back.


It really does appear to be a common sense fight. It should be the type of fight the UFC enjoys as well, a HW stand-up war.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> It really does appear to be a common sense fight. It should be the type of fight the UFC enjoys as well, a HW stand-up war.


Wouldnt be a war.

Think JDS KOs Reem inside of 2 minutes.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Wouldnt be a war.
> 
> Think JDS KOs Reem inside of 2 minutes.


I agree, JDS will take Reem's head off. Reem talked a lot of trash about JDS and JDS will make Reem his first victim. This fight needs to happen, I'm sort of hoping Mir has to back out of 169 so we get to see this fight sooner.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean to indicate I thought the fight would actually be a war, just the way the UFC loves to sell fights. JDS kills Overeem after he gasses after only throwing 8 punches.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> • Cain Velasquez: Suspended until April 18 due to possible broken jaw


People got to pay JDS more respect


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> People got to pay JDS more respect


And Or Cain more respect.

If the man had a broken jaw and kept fighting to win the way he did until he got a stoppage. Wow. Tough tough guy.
Imagine how easy it is to knock someone out who has a broken jaw. Imagine how much it hurts to get punched in a broken jaw.

Yikes... i dont even want to think about it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> People got to pay JDS more respect


:dunno:

Being as disrespectful as he is, JDS already gets far too much respect.

Dude can't even finish a guy with a broken jaw who "hits like a girl"..

Real tough, Junior, real tough. Dude should retire from MMA and go get destroyed by the Klitschkos.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Being as disrespectful as he is, JDS already gets far too much respect.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I was very surprised JDS had the audacity to say Cain hits like a girl. Especially when he left his face looking like this after the second fight.










That must have been a hell of a girl...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That must have been a hell of a girl...


well, she is Latina.. their temper is not to be messed with.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Being as disrespectful as he is, JDS already gets far too much respect.
> 
> ...


JDS has already explained the context in which he said he hits like a girl. He was on a funny show in Brazil and he was joking around to make people laugh. Skip to 1:40 in the video and he explains it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

M.C said:


> JDS has already explained the context in which he said he hits like a girl. He was on a funny show in Brazil and he was joking around to make people laugh. Skip to 1:40 in the video and he explains it.


Pretty sure he said it in the latest episodes of primetime too.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> JDS has already explained the context in which he said he hits like a girl. He was on a funny show in Brazil and he was joking around to make people laugh. Skip to 1:40 in the video and he explains it.


He's talking out of his arse. Both he and his coach said it in the primetime videos leading up to the fight.


----------

